# Another Happy Compot



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2021)

These are a few short months old seedlings of Magic Lantern x emersonii. The silvery patterns are starting to show quite well and I just love looking at these. 
I missed the opportunity to get Lola Bird from a few years ago, and Joyce Hasegawa can be nice & elegant but rather bland. 
So, I took this cross as a great alternative. These have been growing big on a pretty speedy rate so far. Hopefully it won’t take too many years before I see some flowers out of this cross.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks really vigorous! Should be nice flowers in a couple of years!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Looks really vigorous! Should be nice flowers in a couple of years!


I doubt these will bloom in just two years from now but I hope not longer than four five years!


----------

